# What do I have here



## brassbusterpc (Apr 8, 2011)

Just picked this up today. Bought it as scrap at work today. HAVE no idea what it is any HELP would be GREAT. Has a ten speed shifter on it, troxel seat clamp, 2 brakes on rear tire, rear drop outs look like my Spaceliner, serial# behind the mount for the basket can't see it all right now. Have a lot of pics if needed. Is it some thing I sould keep or not. Thanks guys & gals.


----------



## azhearseguy (Apr 8, 2011)

It's a Sears Spyder 10 speed.around 1968, pretty rare, but in pretty worn shape also.. I would try cleaning it up best you can..


----------



## partsguy (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree, as said in my message to you I just sent. They sell for about $350-$400 if they are nice, restored, and look FACTORY fresh. From an investment point of view, this bike should be fixed mechanically and cleaned up. But it does at least have the two pieces that make the bike: The rear wheel and shifter. That makes the bike.


----------

